# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Μετατραυματικού Στρες >  EMDR- Εμπειρίες ;

## EvaE

Καλησπέρα σε όλες και όλους!
Σκέφτομαι να ξεκινήσω την θεραπεία EMDR προσπαθώνταςνα ξεπεράσω καποιες φοβίες που με εμποδίζουν καθημερινά. Έχει κάποια/ος προσωπική εμπειρία; Αν ναι σας βοήθησε;
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Niels

Μήπως ξεκίνησες;

----------

